# A One of a kind experience [tones of photos]



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I really don't know how interested you will be in looking through these photos :blush: .... They are different than what is usually seen, and sort of empty, but I took them and thought of sharing our one of a kind experience. Hopefully some of you will enjoy 

These pictures were taken during my last short break. What happened is that a few friends of mine and I registered to enter a National photography competition. The theme was *desertish* so we thought of going to the desert. My uncle came along and lil bro too. We decided to leave the cities. we went to a complete new desert. We went to Liwa (a name of a desert); it is located at the edges of the Empty Quarter; a really tough desert. In Liwa there is a one of a kind resort we've never been to before. The design/style is totally different. It is located at the heart of Liwa. NOTHING was close to it except of an empty desert! Being there gives you a different feeling. I don't know. Felt like living a desert story from thousands years ago or something. It was very interesting. Also, being very far away from the busy city life was also nice. 



















and the semi road to help you reach with your car to the resort









this is what you see first after hours of driving in the emptyness of the desert









the entrance to the resort 



























you park your car close to a bunch of helicopters lol when asked why these were there, we were told that they are used in emergency cases because the nearest anything (ex: hospital) is a few hours drive. 









It is a big resort; buggies are used to move around 









We stayed in a villa - Villa's front door









the door itself (Architectures interests me, by the way! I always take a few minutes to look at how buildings/houses were designed/built. Hence the pictures of these sort of objects :blush








hold on the ring above to knock the door; a very very old style, yet classical!

Our villa's backyard









The view from the backyard









Another look at the backyard









and just just when you leave the front door of the villa









the ground in that place looks like a piece of ART!


















I couldn't help it but leave my prints there (and snapped its picture)









more to come!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

some old stuff to add the touch of an old desert feeling 









One of my friends was fooling around trying to be an artist and create a heart lol not bad for the first trial 









we took a little walk in the resort









and had a drink here 


















we left the resort to take a look nearby









just look at the very soft/loose sand on the ground :w00t:









Sun set at the oasis









The next day, we went driving a bit far away from the resort and continued to reach the exact edge of part of the Empty Quarter. But we stopped our journey and returned back to the resort quickly as the sand was getting so very loose there! the further, the more loose sand that could be found.

I've never walked on sand that is similar to this, so that was a new of an experience to me (actually to everyone else who was with me too)


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow!! Stunning!!! You are an amazing photographer!

I really want to visit there some day!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

two more...i am stopping here  i promise 


















hugs
Kat


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

kat.. those photos are awesome!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

These are beautiful photographs of a gorgeous place. Kat you are very lucky to live in such a gorgeous country. Did it ever occur to you to become a photographer....maybe for a magazine or something?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Orla said:


> wow!! Stunning!!! You are an amazing photographer!
> 
> I really want to visit there some day!


thanks Orla; it is just my hobby. That said, non of my pictures were submitted to the competition because: I did not take THE picture! The one that you look at and say "YES! that is for the competition" most of the entries entered by others were huge WOW's since the candidates have photography experience (worked for a little while). I took one look at only few of theirs to realize that mine are the size of an *ant* in their WOW-ness :HistericalSmiley:

However, I am keeping some of what I took for another (not advanced) photography competition :thumbsup: so didn't waste anything. Besides, I had a BLAST!!! :chili:

Glad that you liked them!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Great pictures and what a place. I have never been anywhere like that. Is it very hot there?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> kat.. those photos are awesome!!!!!!


Happy that you enjoyed 



The A Team said:


> These are beautiful photographs of a gorgeous place. Kat you are very lucky to live in such a gorgeous country. *Did it ever occur to you to become a photographer....maybe for a magazine or something?*


happy that you loved them Pat :grouphug: at this moment, it is my hobby, a hobby that I enjoy so much.

You know, I have that in my plan  not for a full time though, I am thinking: something on the side (once I complete a photography course) .. will see how will it go!



cyndrae said:


> Great pictures and what a place. I have never been anywhere like that. Is it very hot there?


Happy that u enjoyed Cindy  I haven't seen anything like it myself before too. The closer you go to the Empty Quarter, the more hungry the sand seem over there. My iPhone was so close to sinking!

During this period (winter season) temperatures are between 15C - 20C ... but in that particular place, in the very early morning and the evening, the temperature can go as low as 7C-10C


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, Kat-these pics are stunning! Love them! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

These are very beautiful photos Kat. You are quite talented. I love art!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

aprilb said:


> Oh, Kat-these pics are stunning! Love them! :chili::chili::chili:





SilkamMaltese said:


> These are very beautiful photos Kat. You are quite talented. I love art!


Happy that you enjoyed them guys 

I just forgot to add what we found during our walk 










Liwa isn't fully empty..there are few desert animals who live there, but we haven't encountered any in person. Only found the paw prints of one of them (which I thought was SO CUTE)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW!!!! The photos are spectacular!!!! I have never seen a desert IRL and it is so fascinating to see. Thank you so much for sharing these *amazing* pictures with us.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Amazing photography Kat! You are so lucky to live in such an amazing place.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Reminds me the summer I spent in Egypt...of that long drive from Cairo to Alexandria.
Wow great piccies,I hope to make it to Dubai someday!

Had to take the footie print piccies for the fluffs.I bet they got into their magic box again....


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW amazing pics of an amazing place!!! Kat, I felt like I was right there being drowned in that sand. I wish you the best of luck with your photography endeavours - you are very talented


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:two thumbs up::cloud9::thumbsup: ok first and foremost i wanna know where that magnificent place is at , i just experienced a sense of calmness and relaxation followed by a euphoric reaction, that is beautiful , like nothing i have seen before, beautiful , did i say that already? thanks so so much for sharing those pics you are talented beyond words . the sunset , the sand , the resort everything was exquisite.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

The photos are amazing...what a beautiful place to see!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow I love how they made the resort look like a sandcastle! That's so cool you got to go there. I bet the spa there is great, did you do anything there?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

WOW!!!!! SUCH amazing pictures, Kat!!!! You are so very talented. and what a beautiful place!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness, Kat, what an experience! What gorgeous photos you captured. I loved each one of them, and made me feel as though I was there, and gave me an experience, that I know I will never have. Thouroughly enjoyed your magnificient photos. Thank you SO much for sharing. Truly magnificient!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! What breathtaking photos, Kat!
Those are truley incredible shots, I feal like I have visited a far away place.
Thank you for sharing this experience with us.
I have a foot of snow outside, so it was a nice mental holiday to look at all that pretty sand!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Kat, those pictures are A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!! What a beautiful and exotic place you went to! Now that is a _real_ desert like the one in Alibaba and the Forty Thieves(that's one of my favorite childhood stories)  Thank you soo much for sharing and taking us on a visual vacation!! :chili:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Kat, those pics are just gorgeous! You have a great artistic eye!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

k/c mom said:


> WOW!!!! The photos are spectacular!!!! I have never seen a desert IRL and it is so fascinating to see. Thank you so much for sharing these *amazing* pictures with us.


Happy that you loved it, dear Sher :grouphug:



missiek said:


> Amazing photography Kat! You are so lucky to live in such an amazing place.


Really glad to read that you enjoyed, Kelly (hugs)



michellerobison said:


> Reminds me the summer I spent in Egypt...of that long drive from Cairo to Alexandria.
> Wow great piccies,I hope to make it to Dubai someday!
> 
> Had to take the footie print piccies for the fluffs.I bet they got into their magic box again....


awwh Michelle that wasn't in Dubai. We were in Liwa Desert in the Empty Quarter, the largest uninterrupted sand desert in the world!! so for sure was a one of a kind experience for me.

LOL the malts' magical box wasn't working well because they were stuck in the city (didn't come along)  



Johita said:


> WOW amazing pics of an amazing place!!! Kat, I felt like I was right there being drowned in that sand. I wish you the best of luck with your photography endeavours - you are very talented



Happy that I was able to take you along 



uniquelovdolce said:


> :two thumbs up::cloud9::thumbsup: ok first and foremost i wanna know where that magnificent place is at , i just experienced a sense of calmness and relaxation followed by a euphoric reaction, that is beautiful , like nothing i have seen before, beautiful , did i say that already? thanks so so much for sharing those pics you are talented beyond words . the sunset , the sand , the resort everything was exquisite.


awwh Lisa, Here is some info about where I was at <-- the resort; the following day we went for a new adventure, further than the resort, but did not continue because the sand was getting nasty the further we went (you sink pretty well if you go deeper in the Empty Quarter). 

But close to that resort, you sure kindda get the peaceful feeling; no busy hectic city life, traffic, noisiness...etc. 

I am really delighted to read that you enjoyed, my friend (hugs)



donnad said:


> The photos are amazing...what a beautiful place to see!


Happy that you liked it, Donna 



PreciousPrince said:


> Wow *I love how they made the resort look like a sandcastle*! That's so cool you got to go there. I bet the spa there is great, did you do anything there?


I do too ^_^ It is kindda of a huge resort with tones of sections (my pictures don't show how big it actually is). There are tones of activities to do. We spent a couple of nights there, joined in the fun night events (had a blast), we spent some other times in pool and spa, we also took an adventure deeper in the desert and basically had a good 2 days break from city life. And of course, we snapped tones of photos. I was hoping to be able to get one (picture) to submit for the competition that I registered in with some friends, but I did not return with the picture that I thought was good for that particular competition. 



Bailey&Me said:


> WOW!!!!! SUCH amazing pictures, Kat!!!! You are so very talented. and what a beautiful place!!


Happy that you loved it ^_^ Thank you!



allheart said:


> Oh my goodness, Kat, what an experience! What gorgeous photos you captured. I loved each one of them, and made *me feel as though I was there, and gave me an experience, that I know I will never have.* Thouroughly enjoyed your magnificient photos. Thank you SO much for sharing. Truly magnificient!


awwh glad that you came along with me, pal :hugging: 



Canada said:


> Wow! What breathtaking photos, Kat!
> Those are truley incredible shots, *I feal like I have visited a far away place.*
> Thank you for sharing this experience with us.
> I have a foot of snow outside, so it was a nice mental holiday to look at all that pretty sand!


I am happy that I took you in a short journey with me (hugs)



yeagerbum said:


> Kat, those pictures are A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!! What a beautiful and exotic place you went to! Now that is a _real_ desert *like the one in Alibaba and the Forty Thieves*(that's one of my favorite childhood stories)  Thank you soo much for sharing and taking us on a visual vacation!! :chili:


Sarah, that is similar to how I felt where I was :HistericalSmiley: I swear, I felt that I was in a tale , desert movie or something.

I am very happy to read that you loved it, my friend

hugs
Kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

princessre said:


> Kat, those pics are just gorgeous! You have a great artistic eye!


very very happy to read that you loved the pix, sweet Sophia :grouphug:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Kat, these are unbelievable pictures! I wish I had better words to describe them. I love seeing your work! From KatookaToonz to your photos!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Really beautiful, Kat. You are fortunate to live so close to such amazing spots.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am in love with this place Kat, it's absolutely beautiful.... were also lucky enough to see it by moonlight ? it must be so peaceful there. I love the dessert colours too it's interesting to see new places, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Incredibly beautiful place and beautiful photography!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Amazing Kat!! Thanks so much for sharing!

Just last week I watch a couple of documentaries on the creation of the Palm Island, the Dubai Mall, and of course the construction of Burj Al Arab - architecture also fascinates me!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

WOW I looked at these earlier several times and didn't post.. they are WOW please keep posting these kind of pictures.. amazing beautiful. :aktion033:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ok sorry but where do u live? i was looking at the link . these places r amazing.. ok one day before i die i must visit one of these places.. amazing


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, gorgeous pics, really like the architectural ones too!!:aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

*I really don't know how interested you will be in looking through these photos .... They are different than what is usually seen, and sort of empty, but I took them and thought of sharing our one of a kind experience. Hopefully some of you will enjoy.*
Kat, you didn't know if we're be interested in these photos? We'd have to be LBB not to be interested - sorry LBB. WE'RE CRAZY INTERESTED!! What an amazing trip to a fabulous place. I've never seen anything so exotic and beautiful.:chili::chili: And your photos are amazing - the colors, textures, subject matter and composition. Just fabulous. You get to go to the most amazing places and through your pictures it feels like we got to go there too. 
I was just thinking. I know you said it's your dad's birthday soon and you might not be able to give him an iPad. I have an idea for what you can get him....ME:chili::chili: He can adopt me and then I can go along with you on your travels.:thumbsup::thumbsup: Hey, you can't blame a girl for trying. :innocent:
Thanks so much for sharing. That is some terrific destination.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

angelgirl599 said:


> Kat, these are unbelievable pictures! I wish I had better words to describe them. I love seeing your work! From KatookaToonz to your photos!


awwh Very Happy to read that you enjoy what I do and share :grouphug:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Really beautiful, Kat. You are fortunate to live so close to such amazing spots.


as long as you don't go further in that sort of desert, it is cool -- i tell you sweet Linda, walking on that sort of sand is quite the work out :w00t: my legs were worn out for a couple of days after that trip! but it was an experience that I wont forget ^_^ and happy that you loved to looked through it too!



Maglily said:


> I am in love with this place Kat, it's absolutely beautiful.... *were also lucky enough to see it by moonlight ?* it must be so peaceful there. I love the dessert colours too it's interesting to see new places, thanks for sharing!


YES, and it was awesome to see. At night time, the moon is VERY VERY bright there; sky is as clear as crystal. Really happy that you enjoyed, Brenda :aktion033:



Nikki's Mom said:


> Incredibly beautiful place and beautiful photography!





Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> architecture also fascinates me!!





mfa said:


> really like the architectural ones too!!:aktion033:


yaay I am not alone here  

I literally take a pause to look at them.... sometimes a long pause :blush: having a few architects in the relatives, I shouldn't be surprised though.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Silkmalteselover said:


> WOW I looked at these earlier several times and didn't post.. they are WOW please keep posting these kind of pictures.. amazing beautiful. :aktion033:


awwwh I really wasn't sure if SM members were gonna be interested in looking at real desert photos ... Really happy to read the opposite. I have some videos that I took (of different spots there which aren't in these pictures), I will put them together to share for you all :grouphug: happy that you enjoyed these. 



uniquelovdolce said:


> ok sorry but where do u live? i was looking at the link . these places r amazing.. ok one day before i die i must visit one of these places.. amazing


I live in Dubai..."oasis in the desert" is one of the city's nick names- that said, the city isn't sand dune-y as Liwa and of course, THAT sort of sand and that environment isn't found in the city (or other semi deserts close to the city), so it was a complete new experience for me. 



Snowbody said:


> Kat, *you didn't know if we're be interested in these photos?* We'd have to be LBB not to be interested - sorry LBB. WE'RE CRAZY INTERESTED!! What an amazing trip to a fabulous place. I've never seen anything so exotic and beautiful.:chili::chili: And your photos are amazing - the colors, textures, subject matter and composition. Just fabulous. You get to go to the most amazing places and through your pictures it feels like we got to go there too.


awwh Sue, I sure know that some don't like plain deserts (and they aren't LBB lol). For me, it was a one of a kind experience. The land/sand/sand dunes look so art-like. Although the type of sand there is loose sand, in some spots, it was so nice to walk on. I loved it when my feet/legs sank as I walked -feels nice - but the hard part was pulling them out as you walk - that was quite the work out. Then as we drove and walked further, we sank more and more :w00t: so that was the end of the part of the desert that i was interested in  but yes, it was interesting for me, and very happy to read that you were interested in looking through them too :grouphug: and thank you so much for your words about my photography. I really look forward to improving in it well. 



Snowbody said:


> I have an idea for what you can get him....ME:chili::chili: He can adopt me and then I can go along with you on your travels.:thumbsup::thumbsup: Hey, you can't blame a girl for trying. :innocent:
> Thanks so much for sharing. That is some terrific destination.


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl: 

awwh Sue, you can come along at anytime, pal :grouphug:

You know, I think if he ever was to adopt, I think he will go for a boy after the battle that he's been through recently with females giving him no choice but to take it easy :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Kat, that place is so serene and interesting. It looks like it should be in Mexico or some place except for the desert. The photography is outstanding, whoever took the pics. I loved, loved looking at them. It is so isolated which can be scary but a beautiful place none the less!!!!:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> The photography is outstanding, whoever took the pics. I loved, loved looking at them. It is so isolated which can be scary but a beautiful place none the less!!!!:wub:


Happy that you enjoyed the pictures, Dianne (hugs)... All the photos that were shared here were taken by me ... The actual legs/feet walking on the sand in a couple of photos here aren't my feet/legs btw  but i snapped these photos...My friends also took some photos, but I don't have what they took in my computer.

Yeah it can be scary when thinking that the nearest anything is far, but still is nice for a change and a lil break from the busy life of a city! 

Hugs
Kat


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Holy crap, Kat. These pictures are awesome. I'd take that sand over snow any day! The sand must be a wonderful loofah. LOL
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Kat- I LOVE LOVE LOVE your photos!!! I always look forward to seeing what you've explored and you're just a great photographer!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

What spectacular photos Kat!!!! Thanks for letting me escape for a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

An amazing place! You did a wonderful job showing us what it was like. It looks like a movie for sure. Thank you so much for giving us a glimpse of a place most of us will never see. It is hard to imagine so much sand!! Glad you had such a nice adventure! Love it!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kat when I was looking at all the pictures and all the beauty, I thought only God could make this for our enjoyment, what a awesome God we have. it looks so relaxing there, so peaceful, what I would give to go to some place like that. I LOVED every picture. I'm so glad you are taking pictures so we can just imagine being there walking in the sand, and taking in the breathtaking views


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Kat ... all of the pictures are stunningly beautiful! 

And, the sand ... oh, my!!! All I could think of was quicksand when I looked at the picture with your friend's foot and leg in the sand!! :w00t: But, the sand in your pictures looks so beautiful ... like you expressed ... "a piece of art"

And, the resort ... I cannot believe how far out it is in the desert! It looks beautiful. However, I would want to be assured those helicopters were always there! I love the villas and the beautiful night shot ... it does look beautiful there.

Now, why is the resort out there in the middle of nowhere??? Are there plans to build more there? Or, is this a resort for those who feel the need to REALLY get away from it all! :HistericalSmiley:

Thank you, again, for sharing all of the awesome and gorgeous photos, Kat.

Love, hugs, and kisses for you, Snowy, and Crystal.:wub::heart::smootch:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wow kat add that to one of the places i must visit , i was looking at the link and every single destination there is amazing , like drop jaw gorgeous .. i would love to be able to experience a place so beautiful even if its just in pics for now , so please keep them coming , totally amazing.. for the record ive seen beautiful pics but those were perfect. can u tell im excited . i showed them to my teenage daughters and they were like "WOW".


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Beautiful pics. I lived in Abu Dhabi too , but never visited this place


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Stunning. Do you frame any of your photos?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

KAG said:


> I'd take that sand over snow any day! The sand must be a wonderful loofah. LOL
> xoxoxoxoxoxo


:HistericalSmiley: Kerry, you always crack me up ... that is one of the reasons why I luv ya :wub:

haha trust me, you do NOT want that sort of sand. It is not so friendly  or maybe, it just loves the objects that walk on it that it makes it harder to walk on. 

feels so nice when the feet and legs sink, but if a person got tired during a walk (which can happen faster than when walking on other places), then he/she is pretty much stuck right in his/her place, until he/she catch his/her breath and energy again. You can easily build muscles on your legs though 



iheartbisou said:


> Kat- I LOVE LOVE LOVE your photos!!! I always look forward to seeing what you've explored and you're just a great photographer!!


awwwh Andrea, I am delighted to know that you enjoy exploring along :hugging:



mary-anderson said:


> Thanks for letting me escape for a while. :thumbsup:


LOL it was my pleasure to do, dear Mary :hugging:



Furbaby's Mommie said:


> An amazing place! You did a wonderful job showing us what it was like. It looks like a movie for sure. Thank you so much for giving us a glimpse of a place most of us will never see. It is hard to imagine so much sand!! Glad you had such a nice adventure! Love it!


awwh Dee, so very happy that you enjoyed these :grouphug: I think that the Internet is amazing to let the ones who are interested in exploring to see and learn about new places that can be physically too far :hugging:



Matilda's mommy said:


> Kat when I was looking at all the pictures and all the beauty, I thought only God could make this for our enjoyment, what a awesome God we have. it looks so relaxing there, so peaceful, what I would give to go to some place like that. I LOVED every picture. I'm so glad you are taking pictures so we can just imagine being there walking in the sand, and taking in the breathtaking views


Paula, you remind me of.......Katkoota :blush:.......when you think about similar thoughts. 

Love the fact that you enjoyed the pictures  (hugs)



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, Kat ... all of the pictures are stunningly beautiful!
> 
> And, the sand ... oh, my!!! All I could think of was quicksand when I looked at the picture with your friend's foot and leg in the sand!! :w00t: But, the sand in your pictures looks so beautiful ... like you expressed ... "a piece of art"
> 
> ...


:chili::chili::chili: sweet Marie, I am excited to read that you loved them. Why? because I DO remember you mentioning to me more than once how interested you were in learning about how the place was in the past, so YOU were the person who came into my mind when I thought of sharing these pictures -- Then I realized that many others ALSO enjoyed :chili: 

In some parts of the Empty Quarter desert, dry quick sand is very common, but I am not surprised as the sand in that desert is VERY VERY LOOSE! It is beyond soft!

Close to the resort, the sand makes your feet and part of your legs sink, but not more. If you go further in the desert, then you better watch out not to sink more lol 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Now, why is the resort out there in the middle of nowhere??? Are there plans to build more there? Or, is *this a resort for those who feel the need to REALLY get away from it all!* :HistericalSmiley:


there are no plans to build that area close to the resort. That will just destroy the purpose of that resort, so nop...no plans to build the area:chili: LOOOL "feel the need to REALLY get away from it IS fitting :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

uniquelovdolce said:


> wow kat add that to one of the places i must visit , i was looking at the link and every single destination there is amazing , like drop jaw gorgeous .. i would love to be able to experience a place so beautiful even if its just in pics for now , so please keep them coming , totally amazing.. for the record ive seen beautiful pics but those were perfect. can u tell im excited . i showed them to my teenage daughters and they were like "WOW".


oh Liza, I am SO VERY HAPPY that the pictures were a hit to you AND your daughters :chili: wohoo!!! I will share a video that I took of different spots the second I get the time to put them together FOR YOU and EVERYONE who enjoys :grouphug: 



priyasutty said:


> Beautiful pics. I lived in Abu Dhabi too , but never visited this place


we visited Abu Dhabi many times, but we don't live in it. 

I hope that the pictures allowed you to virtually visit Liwa desert 



Mindi's mom said:


> Stunning. Do you frame any of your photos?


you should come and look at my room....tones of framed photos :blush: When it comes to pictures that I LOOOOVE so much, I enlarge it too before framing.
lots of my framed photos speak: "SNOWY & CRYSTAL" :blush: yes, my malts are my other obsession. I love them so much too.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Your pictures were amazing and interesting. Love your photography skills.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Kat, as always, fantastic shots! You did a wonderful job! I love that place, wow! 
I'm impressed of the sand dunes and the beautiful resort ... and of course the temperatures!!!

Thanks so much for sharing! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------

